# Newbie - perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts



## Zensiert (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo ich habe diese anleitung bestimmt 50 mal bis jetzt gemacht. 
Irgendwie habe ich meine schwierigkeiten! 
Wer kann mir helfen bitte?

Punkt eins: Was Ubuntu angeht absolut newbie,

                 - kann mich mit outlook nicht anmelden
                 - Mailversand funktioniert auch nicht


----------



## Till (21. Juli 2008)

Welche Fehlermeldungen erhältst Du im mail.log?


----------



## Zensiert (22. Juli 2008)

Habe das ganze jetzt nocheinmal gemacht mit aller Ruhe - freu - 
kann mich jetzt mit Outlook anmelden und auch mails von auserhalb entfangen.  z.B von Web.de  nur nicht Antworten. Giebt es da ein trick?
Frage: 
Wie kann ich es schafen das ich troz dyndns mails versenden kann.???


----------



## planet_fox (22. Juli 2008)

über relay host sprich du versendest über einen mailserver im internet. Du kannst von einer dynamischen ip adresse nich direkt mails versenden daher musst du über einen anderen server senden. das howto ist ausgelegt auf server die mit einer festen up adresse arbeiten .


----------



## planet_fox (22. Juli 2008)

schau mal hier

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/konfiguration-von-postfix-fur-die-weitergabe-von-e-mails-durch-einen-anderen-mailserver/


----------

